# Need help with Measurements!



## Terri232 (Apr 30, 2014)

OK - so I am supposed to be feeding my toy 1/3 cup per day which translates to 1.3 ounces twice daily! Wow - that seems like nothing! Will someone verify that for me. She has been putting on weight and guess what? Seems like hubby has been feeding her 1/3 C twice day. We also give her a cut up fresh string bean and just a tiny bit of chicken....
She weighs 8.4 and must lose some weight so that is why we are putting her on this amount.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

How old is she? My toy has 1/3 twice a day and she will be a year. The vet thinks it's fine for now. I can't imagine giving her less. She gobbles it up and would be starving with less.
She weighs 8lbs last time I checked.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't pay too much attention to what the packages say, I go by what my dog's body condition feels like, and increase or decrease the food accordingly. I also have a digital scale to weigh them, but I have gotten so good at judging what they "feel" like, that I always guess their weight precisely right before I put them on the scale!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Sunny is a large toy at 9.5 lb. I feed him a level 1/4 c. of grain free kibble twice daily. Sometimes I have to cut back slightly if he starts feeling a little chubby.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Question is why do you have to feed her less? Did her Vet say this? Some Toy poodles are heavier than others, I feed Beatrice a 1/3 cup daily with daily treats she's around 7 lbs Ihave to weigh her.


----------

